# Anybody knows what is that?



## samuel-a (Jan 6, 2013)

I have no details about this component or what it made of... My best guess is that this might be a capacitor or resistor array of some sort...
No luck with the serial no.




It was opened with heat so the square silvery thingies got loose from the solder and scattered around...

Next step will be testing it with chemicals... though i wanted to have some opinions on that one before...


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm 99% sure that's a Peltier unit


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes... seems like it is.
No PM's apparently... but good market on ebay.

Thank you very much.

*spelling


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 6, 2013)

You know you can generate electricity with these suckers.

I played around with them a while ago, if you put one side on a cold surface and the other exposed to the sun and take a reading with a volt meter you will get an output of electricity that is generated via the hot/cold method.
It's too late for your Petlier unit though


----------



## etack (Jan 7, 2013)

stihl88 said:


> You know you can generate electricity with these suckers.
> 
> I played around with them a while ago, if you put one side on a cold surface and the other exposed to the sun and take a reading with a volt meter you will get an output of electricity that is generated via the hot/cold method.
> It's too late for your Petlier unit though



Similar to a thermocoupling? Looks cool.

Eric


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 7, 2013)

etack said:


> Similar to a thermocoupling? Looks cool.
> 
> Eric



Thermoelectric effect
Thermoelectric materials


----------



## butcher (Jan 23, 2013)

Use them to make small heaters or coolers for your lab.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jan 23, 2013)

TEC's do work great and they are very fast heat sinks, especially if you stack them. You can actually reach LN2 temps with the proper cryo vacuum dewar. I use them alot for cooling semiconductor crystals for laser experiments. 

Downside, they are energy suckers. They take lots of amps to get high cooling capacity.
I have been wanting to put a bunch of them on my engine block and exhaust pipe to see if I could capture wasted energy.

Derek.


----------



## mihaitrei (Jan 30, 2013)

This guy here charges his Iphone with one of that.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDxkXVjRFU&feature=player_embedded
Cool


----------



## Surplusmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey mihaitrei - Thanks for the link to that cool video-


----------

